# New Game: Birds of a Feather



## Geoffrey

It's time for another game because we never have enough ... This one is called Birds of Feather and it works like this:

Start with a person, place, idea, movie, image - whatever. Then the next person picks something about that thing and posts something else sharing that characteristic with a short explanation of that similarity. Then repeat. And the whole point is just to be clever or amusing or obscure or just stump the next person ... so it's like Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon - just with extra foolishness thrown in for good measure ...

Fun? Ready?

I'll start the game with:

*Cher*


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Elizabeth Taylor (they both like to date younger men)


(note: is this what you mean?)


----------



## Geoffrey

Valmore Daniels said:


> Elizabeth Taylor (they both like to date younger men)
> 
> (note: is this what you mean?)


Exactly what I had in mind ....

Dino (they were both in _The Flintstones_ movie)


----------



## intinst

Barney
They're both popular with children. (and purple and dinosaurs and on TV and...)


----------



## Geemont

*N

9*


----------



## Geoffrey

*Elvira, Mistress of the Dark* - they're both vegetarians


----------



## Victorine

Morticia! (I mixed them up all the time as a kid... ha ha ha ha!)










Vicki


----------



## Annalog

Model trains (from getting blown up by her husband)


----------



## Geoffrey

Mousetrap - the Game (also has a lot of moving parts)


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Deathtrap - (both have trap in the name)


----------



## Barbiedull

Death card... both have death in the title.


----------



## Scheherazade

Lolcats. If only Terry Pratchett's Death had the internet, how he would have loved them.


----------



## Geoffrey

Sesame Street's Bert (also an internet meme)


----------



## DLs Niece

'The Boys from Brazil' by Ira Levin... Assuming that is Hitler there with Bert. (for those who have not read the book, Hitler is integral to the story)


----------



## Scheherazade

Eight is Enough... both had a role played by David Hurst.


----------



## Barbiedull

8 was enough for Jon and Kate too...


----------



## Tripp

Mommie Dearest


----------



## Barbiedull

It's the EYEBROWS!


----------



## Geoffrey

Ewan McGregor (nothing quite like a Scot)


----------



## Scheherazade

Craig Ferguson is a Scot too...


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade

The Boy Scouts were founded in 1910...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scout Law

A Scout is trustworthy, loyal, helpful, friendly,
courteous, kind, obedient, cheerful, thrifty,
brave, clean, and reverent.


----------



## Scheherazade

Dogs are at least half of those things too...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Put a tag on that dog, or this guy will be after him!


----------



## Scheherazade

That's what happened to these dogs in Lady and the Tramp...


----------



## Geoffrey

Elvis also sings in jail


----------



## NogDog

More men lip-syncing and dancing on the screen.


----------



## Scheherazade

Craig Ferguson with hair inspired by...


----------



## NogDog

Another flock of seagulls:


----------



## Scheherazade

Another Nemo from Bleak House...


----------



## Geoffrey

Mrs. Havisham - my favourite Dicken's character.


----------



## Scheherazade

Mrs. Havisham was also one of my favorite characters in...


----------



## BTackitt

One good maze deserves


----------



## BTackitt

And one Amazing song deserves another


----------



## Geoffrey

Now with slightly less Amazing in one's Grace ....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Excerpt with bagpipes


----------



## Valmore Daniels

*Scottish * rock band who plays the e-bow guitar which sound like *bagpipes * - double whammy!


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey

Vodka - Russia's raison d'etre










 *hides*


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I think you got these Russian brides ticked off....

(It actually says "Worker and Peasant Women go to the Polls! We Bring Fear to the Bourgeoisie!" But perhaps the guy at the bottom is appropriately dressed for the wedding today.)


----------



## BTackitt

Bridal Cake


----------



## Geoffrey

That cake just got me thinking .....


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade

I'm not even a fan and this makes me sad...


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey

From 'Best in Show' to 'Best Show'....


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey

I was too young - the 70's are not my fault ....


----------



## Scheherazade

They do say history is doomed to repeat itself.


----------



## BTackitt

KIDZ 
to my Kids


----------



## Scheherazade

To these kids...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

They say history is doomed to repeat itself!


----------



## Geoffrey

and then they grow up ....


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Scheherazade

The last two images show broken to me so...


----------



## Barbiedull

Scheherazade said:


> The last two images show broken to me so...


I'm having that problem on a lot of the images too.


----------



## Geoffrey

I was searching on 'arrow' and 'broken' and I stumbled on: Broken Symmetry


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Scheherazade

This is what they did with the bits they cut out of the middle...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

What's inside


----------



## Geoffrey

more pretty food


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Incidentally, unless it is the wedge-shaped spaceship looking like a piece of Devil's Food, Scheherazade stumped me.


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Despite the title, Ceres is no longer considered an asteroid.


----------



## Scheherazade

The spaceship was in the same spot as the blackberry and the asteroids were the strawberry too! Here's a shot from the Hubble of the Firefox Nebula...


----------



## Geoffrey

a Nebula class ship ....


----------



## BTackitt

and the Starship Enterprise


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Geoffrey

A completely different class of warship


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Just hoped in my time machine and took this!

(actually it is Viking re-enactors in Denmark).


----------



## Scheherazade

That Firefox picture is way bigger than I meant it to be ><


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

Oops. took too many dietary supplements


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull

A big knife works well too...


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Scheherazade

Don't Google "beheaded" then look at pictures...


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull

...Just another strange twosome...


----------



## 13893

a twosome being strange


----------



## Barbiedull

"Strange? Who looks strange?"


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Hedgehog anti-submarine weapon from World War 2


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

Did someone say 'Movie Poster'?


----------



## Barbiedull

Breakfast...not at Tiffany's...


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## 13893




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull

...it's a wild world...


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Another form of concentrated energy


----------



## Geoffrey

And yet another form ....


----------



## Barbiedull

All that energy drives me....crazy!


----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Marguerite

http://tv.popcrunch.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/the-partridge-family-nbc-sitcom.jpg


----------



## Lynn McNamee

A Partridge in a...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ahhh, Pear-is!


----------



## 13893

The judgment of Paris


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The poor fashion judgment of Paris


----------



## 13893

The Hooded Claw said:


> The poor fashion judgment of Paris


LOLOL


----------



## Lynn McNamee

American ******* Fashion










(No offense meant to any ******** out there)


----------



## Geoffrey

Kick Ass


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

Shoulder pads and big hair for everyone!!!


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893

one diva to another...


----------



## Barbiedull

Divas working together.


----------



## Geoffrey

... now the less creepy version


----------



## Barbiedull

Classic Apple...


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

My Big Fat Pakistani Wedding


----------



## Barbiedull

My big fat ******* wedding...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And now that you've seen this, your eyes can never un-see it again! Bwaa haa haa!


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Perhaps he posted the previous message?


----------



## 13893

You didn't like my Toto reference?

I'll see your wacky superhero and raise it by one:


----------



## Scheherazade

Must hurry and post before the imminent flurry of scary swimsuit pictures.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Guys in cool Storm Trooper armor don't NEED swimsuits!

Incidentally, in LKRigel's post, this is what I see for the pic:










Hopefully you see some Korean characters, and a line about verycd.com. Thus my bit about incomprehensible.....


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sean Penn's old bride + religious connection. Double points!


----------



## Barbiedull

Mr. Claw...I present...Madonna and CHILD!


----------



## Geoffrey

Madonna and someone else's child


----------



## Barbiedull

All grown up?


----------



## Scheherazade

Apparently this "sexy Elmo" costume is all the rage this Halloween...


----------



## Barbiedull

Bows are in...?


----------



## Scheherazade

Barbiedull said:


> Bows are in...?


I'm a frayed knot.


----------



## Barbiedull

Tie the knot...


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull

Claw, I needed sunglasses for that one...


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull

Jack White


----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull

This will warm you up...


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## 13893

this may be a non sequitur...


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull

blue die...


----------



## 13893




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull

]


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I still love these stories.


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Victorine




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull

Something went wrong here...it was a game called castle crashers... looks like I was pwned!


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

I prefer this kind of knockout punch


----------



## Monique




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Green Robot


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey

More Dark Crystal


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Daniel Arenson

mmmm MMMMMm mmmm (sorry... I had to do my Dark Crystal imitation.)


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

A different Nelson. I hope the poor man's neck wasn't really that shape!


----------



## Monique




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey

awwww the puppy ..... but chocolates are my favorite ...


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull

chocolate lab...


----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Palladium was named after the recently-discovered dwarf planet Pallas....Though they didn't know it was a dwarf planet till about 200 years later!


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Mars Climate Orbiter, which crashed into Mars because of an OOOPSIE! about metric versus English units.

http://articles.cnn.com/1999-09-30/tech/9909_30_mars.metric_1_mars-orbiter-climate-orbiter-spacecraft-team?_s=PM:TECH

(can you tell I'm on an astronomy binge today?)


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## 13893




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## 13893




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Ann in Arlington

http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/large/177312965.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0ZRYP5X5F6FSMBCCSE82&Expires=1287506242&Signature=Zhx36YVQpomDO35UuJ1NHLSFqa4%3D

Sorry. . . .I posted the above as an image. . .it showed at first - at least on my machine, but then it didn't . . . . . internet gremlins. . . . . .

It made sense at the time.


----------



## Geoffrey

Error. Error. Error.


----------



## 13893




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/large/177312965.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0ZRYP5X5F6FSMBCCSE82&Expires=1287506242&Signature=Zhx36YVQpomDO35UuJ1NHLSFqa4%3D
> 
> Sorry. . . .I posted the above as an image. . .it showed at first - at least on my machine, but then it didn't . . . . . internet gremlins. . . . . .
> 
> It made sense at the time.


A number of my pics that looked good when I posted them seem to have disappeared entirely, and I've seen several other posters here suffer from what seems to be the same thing.


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Scheherazade

Yes, this is what the original Pac-Man box I recall getting so many years ago looked like. Bet you didn't know he was running around a castle in a track suit.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Couldn't find a pic of a runner and a castle, so this will have to do.


----------



## Scheherazade

Here's one running through a castle...


----------



## 13893




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

From Freddy to Marley, both unwanted nocturnal visitors.


----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull

Another Lucille.


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull

Famous redheads?


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Victorine




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Bonus points for those who recognize where this comes from!


----------



## 13893




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ooooh, LK Rigel got bonus points!

Related, but different:


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Tripp




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

Loves me some Edna Turnblad


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893

edit: Too obscure? (The Man Who Fell To Earth)


----------



## Barbiedull

LKRigel said:


> edit: Too obscure? (The Man Who Fell To Earth)


LK--Something about the eyes still looks like Bowie!


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Annalog

or









With more things.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Rock beats everything ...


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Huh?!


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

A different kind of Fairy Tale


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade

Had to nip the clown thing in the bud...


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Tripp




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull

...you can't go out 'cause your roots are showing ...
dye 'em black...


----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Ann in Arlington

"There was...
blood on the saddle,
and blood all around.
And a great, big puddle
of blood on the ground."


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Monique




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Barbiedull

We're all bananas!


----------



## Monique




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Monique




----------



## BTackitt

(she doesn't like Tow Mater? How can you not like someone like that?)


----------



## 13893




----------



## intinst




----------



## Monique

BTackitt said:


> (she doesn't like Tow Mater? How can you not like someone like that?)


I know. Love him, but she's a mater too!


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## 13893




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Monique




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## BTackitt

And is it really sad that I have the book that this picture comes from?


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## 13893




----------



## Geoffrey

more photoshopping .....


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull

I couldn't say no to this face...


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade

Is Lady Gaga's kitteh outfit.


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## 13893




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## intinst




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst




----------



## 13893




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

..also hasn't held up well over the years ....


----------



## Barbiedull

Mr. Bacon needs better press...


----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

too sweet


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst

GeeBee


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst




----------



## 13893




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade

Some Head Cheese to go with that Head Bread.


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## 13893




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## 13893

that image calls for an antidote!


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff

Bandit Lures Footloose


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## BTackitt

and because I couldn't pass this one up:


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade

I liked this especially since the bananas look so sad.


----------



## intinst

On top of the world!


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

Barbiedull said:


>


Wonder what kind of marinade they use?


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst

Grand Poobah


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## BTackitt

Lost's Desmond Hume


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Ann in Arlington

RIP


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade

This makes seven little biscuits too...


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## BTackitt

LKRigel said:


>


LK, you will not believe me, but this is one of the movies I watched while home sick yesterday. 

Oh and my pic...:


----------



## Jeff

Drafty back:










EDIT: Hey. BTackitt switched movies on me while I was posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I had a nice youtube clip out of "Escape from New York" ready to go, but Jeff beat me to the punch and I'll have to go with the above.

(and here's the Escape from New York clip, one of my favorite moments:






(violence involved, and it won't mean anything if you haven't seen the movie)


----------



## 13893

BTackitt said:


> LK, you will not believe me, but this is one of the movies I watched while home sick yesterday.
> 
> Oh and my pic...:


I reviewed Soldier at Amazon ten years ago! egad, 10! (love that movie)

and my pic: (bareback)


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## 13893




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## 13893




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.****-n-crockett.org/pairofcolts-small.jpg
dead man's hand...


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull

dead wood...?


----------



## Geoffrey

Not quite dead wood


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Mulberry Harbor, a World War 2 improvisation.


----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff

Umm. That's a tough one.


----------



## Barbiedull

Jeff said:


> Umm. That's a tough one.


You don't know who it is?


----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893

(this island earth)


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Charlie Chaplin as The Immigrant


----------



## Jeff




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade

More birds with slingshots...


----------



## intinst

Angry Bird


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## 13893




----------



## Scheherazade

This thread just got really meta...


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull

OH MY! Large picture...


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita

Bet no expected that.


----------



## 13893

no one does!


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Boomin' Burg of Harlan, Iowa!


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade

Same phone number and everything...


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Happy Halloween!


----------



## 13893




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull

Britney Spears roots...


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## 13893




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Jeff




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

oops...


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## vwkitten

Fig Newtons


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull

oops...


----------



## vwkitten

New Parking Strategy Approved --


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## vwkitten

Wait for it... wait for it... See? Reminds me of Intinst's hammock...


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Jeff




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## 13893




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst




----------



## BTackitt

Not reviewed by Roeper
the Roper


----------



## Barbiedull

Rope-a-dope


----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst

Shoe last


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey

Ooops. I think I reached farther back in time than I care to admit


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst

Time to Prime?


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Geoffrey

More Chicks with guns


----------



## intinst

Biker chicks


----------



## Barbiedull

Chicks in leather


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Another tough chick


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

The Ultimate Girl who can't help it ....


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## vwkitten

The Thirty-two Inch Ruler?


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I actually grabbed the Kindle version of this while it was free on promotion. Haven't read it though, and not sure I ever will.


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## intinst




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull

This was originally a Hairspray movie poster...


----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey

If you're gonna torture your dog, at least butch him up a bit .....


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Judi Coltman

Chaucer


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull

http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]@._V1._SX214_CR0,0,214,314_.jpg

I am going to start putting a clickable link too, in case the picture doesn't show up.


----------



## intinst




----------



## BTackitt

Barbiedull said:


> http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]@._V1._SX214_CR0,0,214,314_.jpg
> 
> I am going to start putting a clickable link too, in case the picture doesn't show up.


ROFL Barbidull.. I got the following message after following your link..



> Authorization Required
> This server could not verify that you are authorized to access the document you requested. Either you supplied the wrong credentials (e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required.


 and I still can't see the pic..


----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.google.com/url?source=imgres&ct=img&q=http://s3files.core77.com/blog/images/Balloon-Tank.jpg&sa=X&ei=TLzmTOHVKYybnAfn19DvDA&ved=0CAQQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNH3FMa3b268ZRu8SzxmHGHdd-jW2Q

lots of tanks..


----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

I am actually cleaning my fish tanks today...I don't have quite this many...









http://www.google.com/url?source=imgres&ct=img&q=http://www.petshackofnorthside.com/1fishtanks1.JPG&sa=X&ei=U8jmTIK9DdGinQec8JDoDA&ved=0CAQQ8wc4DA&usg=AFQjCNFmWZ-lRqdBEN7WeL3zaRrlIPtKAw


----------



## intinst




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull

"Marine life"










http://www.google.com/url?source=imgres&ct=img&q=http://english.cctv.com/program/worldwidewatch/20091018/images/1255837815041_1255837815041_r.jpg&sa=X&ei=rSXnTJSLGtT_nAfA3MHoDA&ved=0CAQQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNFTsFUS0m-NUb-A7-HrAxO6BB_KaQ


----------



## 13893




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst

Love bugs


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.google.com/url?source=imgres&ct=img&q=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_RGFNG6zZk4o/S6aRv-B6wfI/AAAAAAAAAsY/vHOf5ogpUrE/s400/Nudie%2BCohn%2BElvis%2BGold%2BSuit%2Bvia%2Bnudiesrodetailor.jpg&sa=X&ei=6fDnTLSfGcKWnAffr6D7DA&ved=0CAQQ8wc4Qg&usg=AFQjCNFAhGdeT-EGsmhaX5yYg9M_5-MK3g


----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.google.com/url?source=imgres&ct=img&q=http://b.dryicons.com/files/graphics_previews/blooming_in_the_rain.jpg&sa=X&ei=MkDoTMTXBMycnwfEk6WMDQ&ved=0CAQQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNHCONcsVACXlHd_Yx9fYIO824NPRA


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

http://watchonlinemovies.in/uploadimage/In-The-Land-of-Milk-and-Money-2004.jpg


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull

http://gadgets.boingboing.net/giamges/android-tattoo.jpg


----------



## Geoffrey

Attack of the freckles


----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.studentsoftheworld.info/sites/animals/img/5311_000_dalmation.gif


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/files/www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/nodes/3230/fig_eternal_phonograph.jpg


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.mgthomas.co.uk/Dancebands/Labels/LabelPhotos/Peacock-1.jpg


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull

http://filmplus.org/04/brando.jpg


----------



## Jeff




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## 13893




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.therealmartha.com/whizlist/pee_devil_angel.jpg


----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## 13893




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Jeff




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull

^train wreck...








http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2007/06/18/business/19thomas-600.jpg


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull

One of my all time favorites...








http://kara.allthingsd.com/files/2009/02/engineimage.jpg


----------



## intinst




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.momlogic.com/images/mr_rogers_swing.jpg


----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.moviepostershop.com/the-girl-in-a-swing-movie-poster-1020203876.jpg


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff

The Hooded Claw said:


>


----------



## Guest




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull

http://sas.guidespot.com/bundles/guides_5h/assets/widget_ciQZoXbu5mTAye2d3zmznn.jpg


----------



## Jeff




----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:LZpS7aYTSICQ5M:http://www.impawards.com/2008/posters/college_road_trip.jpg&t=1


----------



## intinst




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull

http://dalewolford.com/page27/page17/files/School%20of%20Music%20and%20Dance.jpg


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:GfRZLSqmzSKmXM:http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss163/singlestation/7FAME.jpg&t=1


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Crocodile rock!


----------



## Barbiedull

http://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.53243559.jpg


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.palzoo.net/file/pic/user/Crocodile-Dundee.jpg


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull

http://belindaang.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/crocs_logo.jpg


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## 13893




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull

http://neilperkin.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341d4dc653ef010536a7be88970b-500wi


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:u8a1ji9vs7GTlM:http://www.impawards.com/2006/posters/notorious_bettie_page_ver2.jpg&t=1


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ejnFzzKU81Y/SOiIiB_ObYI/AAAAAAAAAAM/zaC287FT5j4/s1600-R/d906~betty-boop-kiss-posters.jpg


----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull

Eve...and Adam


----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.personal.psu.edu/kaf5027/blogs/kyle/givingtree.jpg


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Oooh, good catch Barbiedull! You get an A in "Star Trek" trivia!


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Tripp




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst

Missed it by that much...


----------



## 13893




----------



## Tripp




----------



## intinst

One more Maxwell Smart


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

From Prince to the King...in 2 posts.


----------



## vwkitten




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Angela




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.weaselsneon.com/Personal/Images/Indian%20Motorcycles.jpg


----------



## vwkitten




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.villageidiot.ca/images/14%20WANTED-%20Indian%20Giver.jpg


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull

http://media.screened.com/uploads/0/35/41830-ix27ll-take-manhattan_large.jpg


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull

highly active...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

highly radioactive!

This is the new international warning sign for highly radioactive areas (I'm not making this up). It's hard to tell what it means, the best suggestion I heard is "if you see pirates, run to the right!" But it really is a new warning sign for high radiation areas.


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## vwkitten

I'm so bummed that I missed the Peter Pan reference... LOL.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## vwkitten

Woot - thanks. =)


----------



## Jeff

What was that about Peter Pan?


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Geoffrey

Smile for the Camera


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst




----------



## Guest




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## BTackitt

Dearest sweet Geoffrey, What the


Spoiler



*&^@$%)*@$%@)*$%)&*[email protected]^


 is that on her head?


----------



## Guest

Well since we're doing brunettes...


----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

http://imgur.com/Nxol5

http://imgur.com/Nxol5


----------



## Barbiedull

BUMP-- is anyone still playing this?


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.freakingnews.com/Pictures/2/Donald-Trump-vs-Rosie-O-Donnell.jpg


----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.roddenberry.com/bak/images/cafepress/hairclub.png


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Guest

Oops intinst snuck in there quick!


----------



## intinst




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

heh ... oopsies


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst




----------



## BTackitt

Because smoking gags me..


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Some of my best evil melodrama villain work pictured above....


----------



## Barbiedull

http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/hs354.snc4/41797_104931762874656_3660_n.jpg


----------



## Guest




----------



## 13893




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Make sure and listen....


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## BTackitt

Red Son to Red Sonja


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Their Majesties King Harald and Queen Sonja (of Norway)


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Jeff




----------



## intinst

Both in swimsuits


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Geoffrey

Queen, please ....


----------



## intinst




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Guest




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Guest




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Madeline




----------



## BTackitt

Well, since this has always reminded me of hemoglobin floating through the arteries...


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Madeline

He shoulda used those boots for the kick in the pants..


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

A good read I wish was Kindleized.


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Same hairstylist?


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## intinst

Eight million dollar diamond bra


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

eight maids a milking


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst




----------



## Annalog




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


>


***Sorry. . .just got to jump in here out of sequence and say this brings back memories. . .when I got out of college and joined the Navy I was an instructor at the Naval Nuclear Power School in Orlando, FL. Among other things, I had to memorize such diagrams because, even though I was never going to be a reactor operator, the Navy expected me to understand the WHOLE system, even if I was just teaching calculus. I used to be able to draw and label it within about 10 minutes. Can't do it any more. But that's o.k. 'Cause if I did, and you saw it, I'd have to kill you.  

*** back to your regularly scheduled Birds of a Feather game. . . . . .


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## intinst




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Valmore Daniels

yes, it's a cake!


----------



## Annalog




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Jeff




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Guest

Vegas baby!


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Disney's great creation before Mickey (and before he went independent)


----------



## Jeff

Oswald the unlucky rabbit.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Oswald Boelcke, one of the great aviators of early World War I. Not too lucky, as he died when one of his best friends accidentally crashed into his plane during a dogfight!


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Annalog

From Baby Huey to Huey, Dewey, and Louis:


----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## intinst




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## BTackitt

And just some info on this. This is Half Dome in Yosemite Nat'l Park. The blackened part of the face is from where the park rangers used to build a huge bonfire at the top and then push it over so that it looked like a fire waterfall. My dad and uncle were two of those rangers back in the 60's.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Bergen, Norway


----------



## Jeff




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## BTackitt

Mozzarella di Bufala


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

Some other famous cowboys


----------



## Barbiedull

broken back...


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## The Hooded Claw

"N" cline


----------



## Jeff

in line


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

Root beer floats


----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Pool ball floating in a cup of mercury


----------



## Jeff

Mercury floating in front of the pool hall.


----------



## Barbiedull

^ funny!


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

jellyfish sting


----------



## Barbiedull

^ ouch!


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade

The following picture does not represent the views of the poster and has been displayed in its most ironic state.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I didn't know who Carson Daly was, but by looking him up on Wikipedia I learned that I'd encountered him before on the first episode of this:


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

HEAT ("High Explosive, Anti-Tank") round


----------



## intinst

Side winder heat seeking missle


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst

Fisher space pen


----------



## The Hooded Claw

As a minor league Star Trek fan, I'm actively embarrassed that anyone would even consider buying this....


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull

Novel twins?


----------



## Geoffrey

Double Your Creepy


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Despite invoking San Antonio, these girls were apparently born in England! And spent time working with Bob Hope. Sad story I hadn't heard of till I stumbled onto them as a result of this thread:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daisy_and_Violet_Hilton


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Two more Hilton babes


----------



## Barbiedull

Not a Hilton sister...


----------



## Geoffrey

much better


----------



## Barbiedull

^ I agree!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

draft for a kilt


----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey

My first computer - Atari 800. Please note the game cartridge slots


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

Another Thomas...


----------



## Jeff




----------



## intinst




----------



## Guest




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw

"Son of the Invisible Man" From "Amazon Women on the Moon"
(not what you think it is unless you've seen that movie)


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Scheherazade

This is apparently a real ad....


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Little pink riding rabbit!?


----------



## Tripp

How could I resist?


----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff

Our illustrious admin.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst




----------



## Guest




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Colonel Sanders, meet Sergeant Saunders!


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Billy Mumy


----------



## intinst

Billy Mumy


----------



## Jeff

William Munny


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## intinst

Money for Nothing


----------



## Tripp




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Tripp

From Stephen Stills to Moonshine Still


----------



## Barbiedull

A different kind of coil...


----------



## Jeff

Lady Astor


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Tripp




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Tripp




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## intinst




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Pope Steven


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Guest




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I misremembered the title of this from fourth grade, I had thought it was "The Shy Stegosaurus of CRIPPLE Creek". But the copy I read had this exact same cover!


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## 13893




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## 13893




----------



## intinst

Puttin' On The Ritz


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Also by the author of "Puttin' on the Ritz"


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Tripp




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Arguably, Tilden had the Presidency stolen from him, in the 19th Century version of the 2000 Florida vote.


----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.wefestival.com/ebay/cmk05015.JPG


----------



## 13893




----------



## The Hooded Claw

From Beauty to the Beast: President Calvin Coolidge being adopted into the Sioux Tribe in 1927


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Tripp




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I thought it was a really great read back when I was in first grade. Really!


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.untoldentertainment.com/blog/img/2008_12_07/*******-rampage.jpg


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I can't see Emmalita's picture, so she must have read this book!


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Emmalita

The Hooded Claw said:


> I can't see Emmalita's picture, so she must have read this book!


  I guess they go away sometimes. Hope this one stays.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Emmalita

Hardy Boys


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.bityapper.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/kirstie.jpg


----------



## Tripp

How did this get buried?

anyway....


----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Same actress in MURDER BY DEATH, forty-one years later!


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I loved Don Knotts!


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Frederick's of Hollywood style, 1964


----------



## Jeff

If she was such a well known Hollywood star, why did they misspell her name?


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade

I was about to post that exact image Hooded Claw. Foiled again!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade, Bwaa haa haa! (I need to practice my evil laugh) Hey! Stop punching! No fair, that hurts!


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Oooh, double connection! Scheherezade gets extra points!


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## 13893




----------



## intinst

Belle of the ball, in blue


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Tripp




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Geoffrey

Brats mit Bier


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Already a Weird Kindle Book!


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey

more 80's hair


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Little-known fact: Dan Rowan was a fighter pilot in WW2 and shot down two Japanese planes before he was himself shot down and severely injured! It's true!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## matt youngmark




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

The James Gang--Guns but no roses


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Guest




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## NogDog




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Tripp




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Bird's Law


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## Tripp




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Geoffrey

And now .... The tacky side of fashion


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Contestants at a Tacky Fashion Show


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Tripp




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst




----------



## Tripp




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## matt youngmark




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Daniel Arenson




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## The Hooded Claw

This is a real local cafe near the interstate between Oklahoma City and Dallas. I've driven past their billboard dozens of times, but never tried it.


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## matt youngmark




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Turn on your sound and listen to the words....I intended to post this last night after Emmalita's sign, but it is still relevant.


----------



## Emmalita

From Cage to cage...


----------



## intinst

To Cage


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Wow, it must be....


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Guest




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst

Analytical Engine


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Tripp




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Guest




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## Jeff




----------



## intinst




----------



## Tom Schreck




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## 13893

(my band used to play here)


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

COMPASS - Common Muon and Proton Apparatus for Spectroscopy and Structure, but it doesn't look too common to me!


----------



## intinst

Drafting Compass


----------



## Barbiedull

A different kind of drafting.


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Time Tunnel used untested


----------



## intinst




----------



## 13893




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## StephanieVoid

A cobra.

They both have some pretty nasty venom.


----------



## intinst

one of the very few venomous mammals is the male platypus


----------



## Guest




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## 13893




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## 13893




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Guest




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Birds of feather;
fly together.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Jeff




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Mustang by Ford, and Mustang by North American Aviation


----------



## Jeff

Cadillac of the skies.


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Barbiedull

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y18/BarrenMind/Noahsfolder601.jpg


----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Guest




----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst




----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## ayuryogini

Grill Work


----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## ayuryogini




----------



## JeanneM




----------



## The Hooded Claw

A favorite of mine when I was about ten....


----------



## Barbiedull




----------



## intinst




----------



## HelenHanson




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## rayhensley




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Guest




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## intinst




----------



## hakimast




----------



## Elizabeth Black




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## MindAttic




----------



## intinst




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## MindAttic




----------



## Guest




----------



## ayuryogini




----------



## MindAttic




----------



## ayuryogini




----------



## Emmalita




----------



## Victoria J




----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## intinst




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## Steve Vernon

They both dressed in green...


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## intinst

Combining the last two, cake and giant...


----------



## BTackitt

I like cake as much as I like tea...


----------



## 13893




----------



## The Hooded Claw

"I'm a little tea pot..."


----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Nature is god.

I have to figure out how to post the picture after I find one. Just bear with me....LOL


----------



## Annalog

Glad to see this thread active again! 



*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Nature is god.
> 
> I have to figure out how to post the picture after I find one. Just bear with me....LOL


Check this post on Adding an image. I'll wait until Sunday evening for you to add your picture.


----------



## Annalog

Power of nature


----------



## Annalog

Added caption.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Jeff




----------



## intinst




----------



## 13893




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I can't see Jeff's image, so I am responding to the previous one....


----------



## intinst




----------



## Annalog




----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst




----------



## MindAttic




----------



## intinst




----------



## 31842

Things that are short


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The British Short Seaplane Type 184, vintage 1915

One of these made history by being the first flying airplane to attack a ship with a torpedo.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Both Bi-Planes


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## intinst

Snoopy's Sopwith Camel
 
And his nemesis, The Red Cat Barron


----------

